# Broken chick toe



## kenna (May 3, 2017)

My chick is around a month old and i think it has a broken toe coz its limping its been 2 days. Its running around too a little bit but its still limping. Its eating well. Is there something i should do so that it can get well ? Btw i dont know what type of breed it is i just got it from a random stranger and then he left .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is where pics are very helpful.

If this is very new you can duct tape it in to position. But only if it's new. If it's already begun to heal it would need a vet to rebreak and stabilize it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, I would try aligning it with a layer of duct tape and maybe once around the ankle to keep it on.


----------

